# my venture to cichlids



## lumuj (Oct 7, 2013)

Ever since we started planning finishing my basement, I started lurking around on this site for ideas. As the plan included an in wall aquarium. The basement were finished the end of April 2013, and the tank were put in its place. So,I had planned a week off to work on the tank in May, but unfortunately, I hurt my back setting my my home theater, by lifting the subwoofer out of the box. Now, till then the tank never seen a drop of water, I've already picked up about 170lbs of rocks that same week, but its been tough due to the bad back and I guess lack of creativity.

I've taken pictures along the way, and by posting it here I'm hoping I get your feedbacks,bad or good. Most pictures are self explanatory but will put a little caption on some.

Here's the before and after shots of the tank locations...


----------



## lumuj (Oct 7, 2013)

Next few shots are bringing in the tank. By the way, its a 125g (72*18*24) tank, and had no idea that it weighs like a freaking tank. Took four persons to set it in its place.


----------



## lumuj (Oct 7, 2013)

And this is pretty much the last shot I have on pre construction of the tank locations.



The window on top was a surprised to me, my contractor thought that it might be a good idea that I have an access from outside the room for feeding time.

Will post most pics of the current state of the tank when I get a chance to take more pictures. Again, looking forward to hear your feedbacks..


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

oooh this is gonna look goooood! opcorn:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

It looks great, nice job on the work. I just finished my basement as well, lots of hard work but well worth it in the end.
The only thing is, that window, it just looks like it doesn't belong. I'd be getting hin to unsurpise me. What do you plan on stocking it with?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

If anything I'd put that window at the end of the tank, but I'd have to agree its gotta go


----------



## lumuj (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry to dissapoint you guys...but the window stayed. Overtime, I've learned to like it, its got a door cover so wasn't so bad. Will take pictures of the current state once I get a chance.

I'm thinking of going mbuna on this tank as I heard that is the easiest to keep? And love the color of the fish selections, although the list is yet have been decided.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, I agree man, I know that window is extremely convenient, but it ruins the entire "built in" look.

Other than that, it looks excellent. I love the location choice of the tank. And the fact that it's on a corner makes it look really good.


----------



## lumuj (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's a few more pics for you guys...just took em with with my cellphone...


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

It does look much better with the paint change and the cover on the door. Looking good! That is a prime location and sure to get lot's of attention. If it were me, I'd do an all male show tank of many different species. The key to that is picking 1 fish per species. And picking no more than 1 fish that looks alike.

An example of what I'm talking about would be 3-4 electric yellow, 3-4 "different" peacocks, 1- rusty, 1- electric blue, 1- tram. intermedius, 1- demasoni, 1- red jewel, 2 acei, 3 synodontis multi's or petro's. You get the idea.

All mbuna will work great also!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

No trick shots at the pool table! :lol: 
Tank looks great!


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Is that Dougie G. on the wall? Make it a sports tank blue and white cichlids only. Go Leafs Go


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

GTZ said:


> No trick shots at the pool table! :lol:
> Tank looks great!


wow that is awesome. done some trick shots in my time, but certainly not toward a fish tank :lol: 
be careful of that....no heroes on that table hey :thumb:


----------



## lumuj (Oct 7, 2013)

Haha...yes that is Dougie G., also have Felix "the cat" Potvin on the left, hoping he'll block all balls that jumps out of the table.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

What are your tank dimensions? That will determine stock.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

That's really nice setup you have for the basement. Can you see straight thru to the other side of the tank from the pool table? If so, I hope you have thought of a where to put the filters and such.


----------



## lumuj (Oct 7, 2013)

The tank is 72*18*24. And so far here's the list of equipments I have.

Fluval FX6
Eheim 2215 which is currently in use on my 46G planted tank(hoping this will speedup the cycling)
Hydor 200W heater in lined with the 2215( may not be enough?)

Things that I still need to get:
Sufficient lighting
Substrate, thinking of going PFS, also also wanted to go black, undecided.
Maybe some power heads if needed more circulation

Anything else I'm missing?

And i just grabbed me some egg crate so will try to arrange some of the rocks I have.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks real nice! Sure to impress all guests.

Hope you left enough room to remove that water heater when needed...


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

See how the 200w does, depending on the room temp it maybe ok, but if you let the room drop too far when you aren't home it may struggle.


----------



## lumuj (Oct 7, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Looks real nice! Sure to impress all guests.
> 
> Hope you left enough room to remove that water heater when needed...


Oh yes, I had the water tank heater moved on the other side of the furnace. Also have an emergency access on that side when the water tank needs maintenance/replacement.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

You have many stocking options for a tank that size. Were you thinking of going with African or CA/SA cichlids? Also, you might want to decide that before choosing a sand color.


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## lumuj (Oct 7, 2013)

I did some tinkering with the rocks and all I've got is nothing but muscle pain. Its really is frustrating moving the rocks around. Now having second thoughts on going African Mbuna tank. I've had so much luck doing planted tank... Maybe I should just stick to Angels, ram, apistos and tetras....


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

well every best wish to you what ever you decide on stocking, it will be awesome im sure =D>


----------



## woadito (Feb 2, 2012)

I plan on doing something similar to what you have when I finish my basement in a year or two. Would you be able to provide me with dimensions/drawings in terms of the set up of the stand, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## lumuj (Oct 7, 2013)

Both weekends that I've planned to dropping by the rock yards to pick out new rocks for this tank didn't happen due to snow/cold weathers that we've been having. And may not happen till late spring. So I thought why not move everything in my current 46g planted tank for now so I can get this tank going. So moving plants and one of the filters first should get this tank almost instant cycled I hope. I'll give it a few days maybe up to a week? Before I move in the inhabitants.

Today I also picked up a used 48" PowerGlo T5HO dual bulb fixture.

First I want to share you the 46g planted tank I have.


----------



## lumuj (Oct 7, 2013)

And here's what I've done this past two weekends..

Tinkered with the rocks I have but none appealed right.







And this weekend, also bought some PFS, and finally got this tank wet. And so glad that I had a window, just realized that the faucet I have inside the room won't connect to the Python connector, will need an adapter.

Here she goes...


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

You probably already know this but you need more rocks because they need to pile up higher. 
I love your planted tank....so GREEN! Do you use any type of fertilizer?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

opcorn: Any updates?


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

zimmy said:


> opcorn: Any updates?


+1 opcorn:


----------



## lumuj (Oct 7, 2013)

So I've closed down my 46g planted tank. I've moved all the inhabitants and some of the plants to this tank. Still haven't got a chance to visit local rock yards to for future conversion of this to to African Malawian mbuna tank. Recent visit to garden shop who has aquarium department have a display tank that uses feather rock so now thinking of using the same thing. Now my options is going with either lace rock or feather rock, what do you guys think? Below are a quick photo update quickly taken last night.

I now have fluval e300watt heater, fluval fx6 and an eheim pro3 2075. Also have koralia 1500 but I only run it from time to the time as it blows my angels away. As for the light thinking of going with 72" led from beamworks just undecided if I should go with 6700 or 10000Ks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I use Feather Rock in my tanks and really like the way it looks. It is an abrasive rock so there is always the possibility of damage to fish bodies if they get spooked but I have not had those problems using it.


----------



## lumuj (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's a mock up of what I want to set-up for the Mbuna's. Would it be a suitable set-up for them?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the mock up look but don't know if it would be sufficient territory and hiding places for the fish. Of course that depends on the species and stocking level.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

hi again, i think your mock up looks beautiful...however if you are going to keep mbuna, even those suggested in the species profiles as mild to mildly agressive i would have much more rockwork.

they do need somewhere to escape aggression whilst being chased and lots of rocks provide escape routes. also i find that if you have lots of caves, lava rock with big holes etc will give them time out, places to rest.
works for me, but of course it depends if you go down that road.

i'm sure it's going to look great what ever you decide. jeez i would love to have that amount of room to do that, hats off to you =D>


----------

